# Track Tires



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I'm getting into circuit racing here, with the Z club and I was wondering what you would suggest on track tires.

I need something pretty hard so they'll last a bit...

RWD Z about 240HP


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you're looking for aggressive street tires, then I'd suggest Kumho MX or Sumitomo HTRZ (NOT the HTRZ-II though!)

Falken Azenis will stick very well, but only until they get really hot. they're designed more for auto X temps and will overheat and get greasy if you overdrive them. a heavy car on a roadcourse will do just that.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Hell the Kumho MX have about the same tread pattern as my Fuzions (Bridgestone)


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

♣AsleepZ♣ said:


> Hell the Kumho MX have about the same tread pattern as my Fuzions (Bridgestone)


Just because they are the same tread pattern doesn't mean a whole lot. Look at treadwear rating and you will be able to tell which is softer (better adhesion).


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

wes said:


> Just because they are the same tread pattern doesn't mean a whole lot. Look at treadwear rating and you will be able to tell which is softer (better adhesion).


Will do....


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

treadwear ratings between manufacturers don't mean squat. there is no federal standard on those numbers.. What Goodyear lists as a 200 may be the same thing as a 500 in Kumho and a 350 in Toyo...


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> treadwear ratings between manufacturers don't mean squat. there is no federal standard on those numbers.. What Goodyear lists as a 200 may be the same thing as a 500 in Kumho and a 350 in Toyo...


I think he meant when I went shopping for tires look at the treadwear. Not to compare my tires to them.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

It's the same concept..

you can't compare treadwear between brands...
a Kumho MX with a 200 treadwear rating will last longer than a Toyo T1-S with a 250 treadwear rating.. (just pulling names and numbers out of my butt, but I think you get the point.)

don't base a tire purchase off the treadwear ratings at all, because the numbers aren't standardized to any reference. toyo's 100 rating may be the same as Kumho's 50 and Falken's 200.

make sense?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Yokohama ADVAN Neova might be a possibility as more and more sizes come to the US. 180 treadwear and it is supposedly superior to the Azenis and MX (and it even has good wet handling).


----------

